# Klipsch Icon Center Placement??



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Whats the best place to put This center channel?? For best sound quality.
I tried google but cannot find much good info.
http://www.klipsch.com/kc-25-center-speaker

I have KF-26 Floorstanding Speakers as fronts, Well timbre matched with KC-25 woofer size/horn.

I am considering building a custom TV stand for Center placement & Onkyo Receiver but I cannot afford to build it right now unless I use scrap Maple Plywood.


Thanks:T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It is hard to say without seeing your room and your current setup. 

You may just have to experiment with it and see what sounds the best with your setup.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I will agree with Sonny. 

On another note I am not a fan of putting a speaker in a box (cabinet). Depending on what your doing with the TV if its wall mounted you can the center just below it on a floating shelf, or put in on top of the short cabinet.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Andre said:


> I will agree with Sonny.
> 
> On another note I am not a fan of putting a speaker in a box (cabinet). Depending on what your doing with the TV if its wall mounted you can the center just below it on a floating shelf, or put in on top of the short cabinet.


Ill take pic soon the horn is in line with my floorstanders right now sounds really good there I might build as specialized stand in for them.


----------

